# Anyone in Pike County, Kentucky?



## Joshie (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone? I am in Pike County of Kentucky. So if anyone are looking to take some photographs, please feel free to let me know and I will tag alone and we may teach each others more about our photography or any one that are coming to this area that needs some help with spots to photographs, let me know and I will be glad to point out few beautiful spots.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm not up there but blister sportbikes in the area occasionally.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi there. Wife and I are in Leslie County. South of Hazard. Welcome to the forum, great folks here.  Later  Ed


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 3, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Hi there. Wife and I are in Leslie County. South of Hazard. Welcome to the forum, great folks here.  Later  Ed



I am an attorney and I actually visited Hazard, KY, about 7 years ago for business when a local bank was acquired.  I never would have known that amazing little town existed except for this trip.  We had dinner with the Bank President and the town's mayor who made us honorary "Dukes of Hazard."  He provided us each with a key to the city and a "diploma" making us honorary Dukes of Hazard.  It was such a welcoming place.  Thanks for the memory OldHippy.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Joshie (Apr 4, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> I'm not up there but blister sportbikes in the area occasionally.
> 
> Welcome to the forum


Beautiful small place to do some biking!


----------

